# Unbelievable Christmas Miracle!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My friend. who is a bachelor, has a Siamese cat he is crazy about. A week ago he posted that he had to put her down because she got into some yarn and it was twisted in her intestines. He was told that it would be difficult surgery. She has already gone through this type of surgery once before. He decided to put her down.

Today he posts a selfie with his cat - he posts Christmas miracle! When he signed the paperwork for the cat to be euthanized, they gave him the wrong paperwork, instead it was paperwork to be transferred to a shelter. The shelter went forward with the surgery, and they called him Christmas Eve - a week later - to pick up his cat!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh that's amazing, a Christmas miracle indeed. 
What a wonderful gift.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder if the employees at the vet somehow purposely made this miracle happen.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That is amazing!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

That is wonderful what a miracle.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow what a story. Was he not going to stay with the cat when it was euthanized.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Everyone is different-maybe he couldnt bear to watch? I wanted to be with mine then took each of them home to bury.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The first couple times I was scared about staying, my vet said if I had any second thoughts that I could not be there, then it was best not to. The last two pets I was, and to this day regret not being there for my others.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

A miracle, indeed.


----------

